# The Billow V2.5 Thread



## Silver (22/1/17)

Hi guys

What is your favourite build on the Billow V2.5?
And any particular tips on coil position and wicking for this RTA?

I got mine from The Vape Guy a while back and am soon going to be getting it going. Haven't had a chance yet.

I see it's a dual coil deck. Is it possible to run a single coil? Or will it not perform good with just one coil in there?

Am I imagining it but the juice flow holes look very tiny? They look like slots with slight openings on either side. I was wondering if one needs to open those holes but it seems it doesn't have anything like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

Here is the deck




Here are those juice slots with the little holes on either side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

I am so dumb. Apologies guys. 

I see now - when you tighten up the base the last tightening opens the juice flow holes. Those slots move opening up gaps. 

Here they are when it's closed




And here it is when they are opened




Lol... 

Quite clever this tank. It fooled me. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/17)

I usually do 7 wrap 2.5mm builds with single 26g round wire on most of my dual coil setups, I find that to be the most balanced for me. I tend to favour SS 316L over Kanthal as it ramps up much faster. This build type is ideal for me on the Billow 2.5 and the previous Billow v2.

I haven't really taken to the Ni80 hype but thought I'd give it a bash for this tank as it has a bit more space than the older v2 deck. I did a 6 wrap over 3mm with 24g Nichrome. The bigger ID allows for a bit more Cotton Bacon which translates into a denser vape, whether or not it produces better flavour than the smaller coils is still up for debate but what it does do is tighten up the airflow just a smidge. Still a darn good vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

@BumbleBee 




Have selected Havana Nightz from JEL because it's desserty and only 6mg

I have decided to use the Cuboid. Not my favourite mod but it will have to do. Hope it doesn't have issues with the 510 etc

Let the coiling begin...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

First coil done. 8 wraps. NI80 Kidney Puncher. 26g. 2.4mm ID

That damn outer wrap is not close enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

2nd coil done. 

Looks better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Coils are in and it's glowing nicely. Measuring 0.24 on the Cuboid at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

@BumbleBee these juice channels are quite small. Have no idea if this is correct. Had to make the wick ends thinner. Doesn't seem right though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

It's working !

Oh wow, @BumbleBee - you were right! The flavour is super!

First few vapes and I'm loving it! On 30watts. Very nice. Love the rumble midway through the drag. 

Havana Nightz is gorgeous in this setup. 

I can see what you mean about it liking desserts. 

Hmmm... what a pleasant surprise. Love the build deck too and the quality of the threads. And importantly this is a lovely big capacity tank - didn't even fill it fully. Stock drip tip feels good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

No dry hits so far
No leaking

Am really liking this

And am getting that "I can eat it" on this joos - @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (22/7/17)

Silver said:


> No dry hits so far
> No leaking
> 
> Am really liking this
> ...


Damn now I want one of these to try! Thanks @Silver looks awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/17)

Great job! And... I told you so 

Just a bit of a heads up, the wicking is close but may start flooding once the wick settles in. If you look at the juice channels you will see that the upper part has a cup type thing going on, the wick needs to fill that cup as that's where juice is likely to sneak through to the deck. Trim the wick just at the base of the cup so that there is no cotton in the smaller part of the juice channel which could block the flow of liquid. Otherwise everything looks spot on

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Great job! And... I told you so
> 
> Just a bit of a heads up, the wicking is close but may start flooding once the wick settles in. If you look at the juice channels you will see that the upper part has a cup type thing going on, the wick needs to fill that cup as that's where juice is likely to sneak through to the deck. Trim the wick just at the base of the cup so that there is no cotton in the smaller part of the juice channel which could block the flow of liquid. Otherwise everything looks spot on



Thanks @BumbleBee - been a while since Ive seen this type of thing with the juice channels
Nowadays we normally get a slot of sorts
Will trim them when i next refill or open up
But so far its working beautifully

But man, this is good and you were so right. It has such a lovely flavour that I am going to enjoy a lot of desserts in here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (22/7/17)

Silver a great build in here is also 2mm ID 12 wraps SS 26g dual coils 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Ok the flavour is great on this thing

But yet again @BumbleBee was right. 

It leaked a bit in the last third of the tankful. Spilt a few drops on the carpet when I tilted it to have a vape. 

Will trim those wicks 
Tomorrow is another day. 

Thanks for all the advice and tips @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/7/17)

Wouldn't it wick better with a more thick which blocking of till the first step not right down the channel . never had leaking issues with my v2 that way 

Edit. Didn't see @BumbleBee mentioned it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/17)

Have cut the wick ends a bit shorter so they sit on the base of the 'cup' in the juice channels. 

Have vaped nearly half a tank and no further leaking. 

Am enjoying the vape of this tank a lot. I can see why it is well suited to desserts. Has a nice dense flavour about it. 

I managed to catch a photo of a bubble going up after a vape :




As vapers we generally like bubbles because they signal that the wicking is working. Lol. 

Another thing. This tank is nice and big. Takes a lot of juice. Here is a photo comparing it to the Subtank Mini and Skyline

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/17)

Got all excited because I thought this was a new tank... and to rub salt into the wound it's a dual coil RTA! 
And then the cherry on the top is it has a stinking nonbloodystandard drip tip! 

But I built it anyway... Dual Ni80 24g 5 wrap 0.2Ω... 

On the positive side... nice juice capacity... nice open air flow... and pretty nice all round vape with no signs of leaking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Got all excited because I thought this was a new tank... and to rub salt into the wound it's a dual coil RTA!
> And then the cherry on the top is it has a stinking nonbloodystandard drip tip!
> 
> But I built it anyway... Dual Ni80 24g 5 wrap 0.2Ω...
> ...


Is it just me but does the billow look HE. or maybe its just because the mod its sitting on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (26/7/17)

Hi all,

Thanks for the info on the billow, I'm thinking of either getting this or saving up a bit more and buying the reload rta. Any suggestions from you guys on what decision I should make? 

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Is it just me but does the billow look HE. or maybe its just because the mod its sitting on



I must admit it does look pretty good on the Phantom!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/17)

Jengz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the info on the billow, I'm thinking of either getting this or saving up a bit more and buying the reload rta. Any suggestions from you guys on what decision I should make?
> 
> Much appreciated



@Jengz I don't have a Reload (yet) so I can't make that call just yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (26/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jengz I don't have a Reload (yet) so I can't make that call just yet.


Thanks for the prompt response, il wait till the pros get the reload then!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (26/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Got all excited because I thought this was a new tank... and to rub salt into the wound it's a dual coil RTA!
> And then the cherry on the top is it has a stinking nonbloodystandard drip tip!
> 
> But I built it anyway... Dual Ni80 24g 5 wrap 0.2Ω...
> ...


Robbo dibs if u don't fancy it. @Silver has me intrigued

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grimes (27/7/17)

Also got one of these today, must say: great flavour! Sadly I only found this thread after I bought it  But I can now vouch for what BumbleBee said: _"Trim the wick just at the base of the cup so that there is no cotton in the smaller part of the juice channel which could block the flow of liquid". _First attempt my cotton blocked the smaller part and I got some dry hits. Re-wicked it - smiling! Running it on a much smaller mod (Smok AL85), but it works and fits perfectly - escpecially with Opus Glitch! (was looking for something with bigger volume than the standard Baby Beast tank and which will fit on the AL85 and came across the Billow).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jengz I don't have a Reload (yet) so I can't make that call just yet.



@Jengz save for the Reload because this tank lacks in the flavour department.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (27/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jengz save for the Reload because this tank lacks in the flavour department.


Thanks for this! For now, investing in an sxk bb, you have destroyed my life with all ur bb posts, the sxk is all I can get though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

